# Australia..



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

hello is there anyont on FMB' that lives in QLD, Australia?


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

anyone in sydney :lol:


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Post yourselves on the new user map and let's find out!


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

i'm in melb, :lol: the Australian rat forum just opened a mouse section, look there


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

minibears said:


> i'm in melb, :lol: the Australian rat forum just opened a mouse section, look there


i think i may be a member


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

i'm in sunny queensland..well not alot of sun lately and have just started breeding....


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Do you show :?:


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

have only just started.....would love to eventualy show just need to find out the specifics..ie what is required of a good show mouse etc


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

yeah, me too :lol: 
i will be going to my first show on saturday :gwavec :gwavec


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

Half ur luck Anubis,....I expect to see some pics lol....not sure where to start looking up here for show's. Not even sure if they have an area for mice at the 'ekka'. Will you have anything to show or just browsing?... What type of mice are you currrently breeding. Do you have any pics?.....


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

The show was cancelled due to the heat (not good for little mice traveling of course), i'm really glad that i have the show near me (around 40 mins away)
i did enter a few, although i know they probably wont do very well (confirmation wise)  :lol:
I'm going to try and focus on size primarily and confirmation, but in regards to colours/breeds, i will continue to try and improve my hairless, i also have poor siamese types i'd like to improve and i love the broken marked/variegated, oh and dove and with rex coats in different colours aswell, ahhhhh soooo many :lol: i love them all, have you seen the extreme black :?: they are stunning, wish we could get them here as well as satins :!: 
here is a few random pics


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

omg..they are adorable....yes i've seen pics of the extreme blacks..they look like little balls of tar lol...how awesome would it be to get our hands on one of them here in aus...very jealous of what's overseas let me tell u lol....we just got 11 bubs from our long haired rex manx (pew) and our short haired jet black rex....so can't wait to see what we get...i'm hoping for some broken long haired rex's...


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

ure 2nd mouse looks quite good as far as conformation standards go in australia


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

VanLea said:


> omg..they are adorable....yes i've seen pics of the extreme blacks..they look like little balls of tar lol...how awesome would it be to get our hands on one of them here in aus...very jealous of what's overseas let me tell u lol.


You can breed really dark blacks such as the current show blacks, it would just take many years of very intense selective breeding/inbreeding of only the darkest black mice paired up.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

minibears said:


> ure 2nd mouse looks quite good as far as conformation standards go in australia


WoW  Thankyou so much minibears, great to hear that


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

HemlockStud said:


> VanLea said:
> 
> 
> > omg..they are adorable....yes i've seen pics of the extreme blacks..they look like little balls of tar lol...how awesome would it be to get our hands on one of them here in aus...very jealous of what's overseas let me tell u lol.
> ...


I may just have to look into that


----------



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

VanLea said:


> i'm in sunny queensland..well not alot of sun lately and have just started breeding....


 AWESOME i live on the sunshine coast


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

*mice-lover*
great to see someone so close. do you breed for show? i'd be interested in what type of mice you have. I have long and short rex, manx, texel and some standards....would be great to pick your brain lol....


----------

